# Powered everything?



## Matttla (Feb 3, 2014)

I am a video editor (so i know next to nothing about audio engineering) and finally saved up for two rokit KRK 5 monitors. 
What i didn't think of is the fact that these are powered speakers running to my receiver (STR-DH520). I really want to use XLR or TRS but i can only use speaker cable when plugging into the receiver. It's starting to look like im going to need to get a mixer and I would rather not... If there's any splicing i can do to make this work please let me know, thanks.

I'm also running an Xbox, PS2 and a Computer through this receiver out to an Acer Monitor

Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You are correct, the STR-DH520 does not have any pre outs and there is no other ideal way to hook it up to that receiver. Do you have money in your budget to upgrade the receiver?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

First off, welcome to the Shack.

You could try a bare wire to XLR adapter from our friends at Parts Express and a line level converter.

Of course, that's probably not the best option.


----------



## Matttla (Feb 3, 2014)

As far as upgrading my receiver, I would rather not but if I have to, I have to.

Did you have one in mind tonyvdb?

Thanks guys


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

If your receiver does not have preamp outs, you can convert the amplified outputs to line level .... its not ideal but it will work ...

http://www.amazon.com/XANTECH-SLLC1-Speaker-Level-Converter/dp/B000P0UE38/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1391472753&sr=8-4&keywords=line+level+converter


----------



## Matttla (Feb 3, 2014)

And I take it that using an RCA to a stripped end would be a bad choice as well?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would look at this Onkyo 717 as it has pre outs. 
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Ch-THX-Certified-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html


----------



## Matttla (Feb 3, 2014)

If i have a pre amp would i just be able to use that between the receiver and the monitors? Or would that not work either?
Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Matttla said:


> If i have a pre amp would i just be able to use that between the receiver and the monitors? Or would that not work either?
> Thanks.


Yes, that would work just fine but if you have to purchase one you may find the price may be even more than a receiver.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Just wondering why you want to use the XLR cables?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Tonto said:


> Just wondering why you want to use the XLR cables?


Good point, as the Rokit KRK 5's have an unbalanced rca input


----------



## Matttla (Feb 3, 2014)

Better quality sound than an RCA.

(so I'm told)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Matttla said:


> Better quality sound than an RCA.
> 
> (so I'm told)


Only if your running long distances of cables, if your speakers are less than 25ft from the source there is no difference at all. Just use a decent quality rca cable and your good to go.


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

You cannot use a preamplifier to convert speaker level outputs from you receiver to line level outputs to you powered monitors.

Preamplifiers do not have speaker level inputs.

The correct solution is a receiver upgrade. Or even better a surround sound preamp/processor. This is typically just a high quality receiver without amplification. It's perfect for use with outboard amplifiers or powered speakers. 3 more KRK's and you'd be all set!


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

eclipse911t said:


> You cannot use a preamplifier to convert speaker level outputs from you receiver to line level outputs to you powered monitors.
> 
> Preamplifiers do not have speaker level inputs.


Well, actually you can. It's just that home audio gear doesn't do it (that I know of). There are plenty of car audio processors that accept speaker level inputs and apply different dsp functions with line level outs. Who knows, maybe some could be powered with a simple wall wart.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

vann_d said:


> Well, actually you can. It's just that home audio gear doesn't do it (that I know of). There are plenty of car audio processors that accept speaker level inputs and apply different dsp functions with line level outs. Who knows, maybe some could be powered with a simple wall wart.


However, really no disagreement about your suggested best path.


----------

